# Negroamaro Wine Soap #02



## mostho (Sep 26, 2011)

I infused strong italian red wine of good quality (negroamaro from my region) cloves, cinnamom, and orange peels. Sort of sangria/vin brule. 

I reduced this wine infusion to half and used  (instead of water) 100%

This is one of my favourite recipe that produce a rfilthy rich soap in anti-oxidants and minerals.

Negroamaro Wine Soap #02

	* 70% Olive oil 700gr
	* 15% Coconut oil 150gr
	* 10% Rice oil 100gr
	* 5% Castor oil 50gr
	* Wine reduction 220 gr
	* NaOH 132 gr (-6%)

At trace I added 15gr essential oil of orange, 5gr of essential oil of Cinnamom and 1 tbsp of corn starch and 50gr of rice oil (from the recipe). 


Here it is!






Suggestions and comments very velcome!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the color.  Your fragrance blend also sounds like a good pairing for your infused wine.


----------



## LadyM (Sep 26, 2011)

WOOOW!
That is so so beautiful.
You get that color from the wine??
Do you get good bubbles from your recipe?
I would buy that soap if I saw it, for sure!!  Well done!


----------



## mostho (Sep 26, 2011)

LadyM said:
			
		

> WOOOW!
> That is so so beautiful.
> You get that color from the wine??
> Do you get good bubbles from your recipe?
> I would buy that soap if I saw it, for sure!!  Well done!



Of corse! I got this colour from the wine, I don't like that much putting more than my natural ingredients.
From my recipe I get good bubbles, coconut castor and rice oil makes a killing combination. And it's very pleasant foam.

Cheers!


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful looking soap, I bet it smells divine...lovely


----------



## mostho (Sep 27, 2011)

thank you trish.
It is!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 27, 2011)

This is beautiful!  I have always been intrigued by wine soaps.  The color is amazing.  What properties do you think the wine brings into the soap?


----------



## mostho (Sep 27, 2011)

It should be rich in minerals and anti-oxidants.
At lest I think I made a good and delicate soap...


----------



## cinta (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous soap! I too love the colour & the rustic look. Well done!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 27, 2011)

Fabulous looking soap and the aroma sounds wonderful!


----------



## fiddletree (Sep 30, 2011)

Wonderful! I've been thinking about trying something like this for the holiday season, with some of our local wines (Valle d'Aosta).... does the wine end up smelling like vin brule? And how much clove/cinnamon/orange peel (ground up and dried, I assume?) did you use for this batch?

Another question.... do you sell soaps in Italy? I'm in the process of setting up a soap making business here and there are a couple of questions regarding the laws and regulations that I can't seem to find the answers to, if I could ask you.


----------



## debbism (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks fabulously rich and decadent.  Just beautiful!


----------



## mostho (Oct 3, 2011)

fiddletree said:
			
		

> Wonderful! I've been thinking about trying something like this for the holiday season, with some of our local wines (Valle d'Aosta).... does the wine end up smelling like vin brule? And how much clove/cinnamon/orange peel (ground up and dried, I assume?) did you use for this batch?
> 
> Another question.... do you sell soaps in Italy? I'm in the process of setting up a soap making business here and there are a couple of questions regarding the laws and regulations that I can't seem to find the answers to, if I could ask you.



The wine soap with all wine and essential oils yes smells like vin brule.
I don't sell soap in Italy since it's very difficult because in Italy you have to follow the laws nd rules as every cosmetic product so it's very hard to get.

Cheers


----------



## mostho (Oct 3, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> This is beautiful!  I have always been intrigued by wine soaps.  The color is amazing.  What properties do you think the wine brings into the soap?


Wine is rich in mineral and antioxidants.
I hope they will stay in the soap.

thanks for kinda word all guys.


----------

